# jerky transmission 2018 LT



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

My '17 tends to be kinda jerky at times on acceleration, low speed/light throttle. I posted abotu it about 9 months ago after I bought it (with 6074 miles on it) and the consensus was it was fairly normal. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

I'd check under the car to make sure there aren't any leaks. Low fluid will cause all kinds of problems so best to eliminate that as a possibility since it's easy to diagnose. I had a leaking axle seal on my 18.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

My 17 is leak free. Still hesitates at low speed and under light accel. It also drives like it's got an off balance front wheel when the car sits overnight. If it sits at work all day it's fine on the drive home 🤷‍♂️


----------



## owncruze1971 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yes...this is exactly what it feels like..thanks




WillL84 said:


> My '17 tends to be kinda jerky at times on acceleration, low speed/light throttle. I posted abotu it about 9 months ago after I bought it (with 6074 miles on it) and the consensus was it was fairly normal. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Just the way it is. A transmission fluid change as you get near 50k will help smooth out some of the more prominent shifts (particularly 4-5 and 5-4 which can be very jerky)

They accelerate very inconsistently on 87 octane...especially in hot weather. I just don't like the way my car behaves on anything less than 91. There's tons more smooth, low end power available on high octane fuel.


----------

